# Drastic behavior change after foot bath?



## Reeze (May 30, 2014)

I'm very worried.

Clara has been super friendly with me ever since I got her about a week ago. She loved exploring on me and sleeping in my shirt, but that was until I gave her a footbath. I noticed she had poop boots, so I put her in the sink and let her run around a bit. She hated it. She would not stand still, and the poop would not come off. I got a rag and tried to pull it off, but she was waving her feet frantically and would not let me have a chance to get it off. I eventually got a toothpick and very precisely got it all out.

This is where the problem comes in. I dried her off and kept her in a washcloth, but when I took her out, she wouldn't sit still on me or let me hold her. Whenever she smelled me, she wouldn't necessarily quill up, but she would start huffing uncontrollably, which she has never done. She won't sleep in my lap or my shirt. Did I hurt her foot or toe? She hasn't been limping. She's about 8 weeks old; could she be starting to quill? I haven't noticed anything unusual. 

Is she just scared because I had to wrestle her to stay in the sink? How can I regain her trust?

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would guess she's just still upset after the bath. Did you have anything in the bottom of the sink for traction, like a washcloth or piece of fleece? For next footbath, you could try doing it in the tub instead, if you have one. Some people have found their hedgehogs react better to having more space to run around in and don't get as frantic. If that doesn't work either & she gets really stressed out with every footbath, another option is putting a towel or fleece in the sink or another container & soaking it with water, but not having any (or very little) standing water. If it's the water she's freaked out by, that might panic her less, while still getting her feet a bit wet to try & clean them.


----------



## Reeze (May 30, 2014)

Thank you for the response. I did not have anything on the bottom of the sink. I should try that. One thing I forgot to add is that she is VERY jumpy and skittish now. Before the bath, she was relaxed and waddled around pretty slowly. Now, whenever she's in my lap, she keeps jumping in circles and huffing and trying to run as fast as she can away from me. It makes me kind of sad, because she loved me before this.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hm...that sounds a little different. Is there anything else different? Did you use anything (soap, etc.) on her during the bath? Do you have any different scents on you?

Check her over, just in case - look at her feet in case there's anything going on with them after getting the poop off, and check over the rest of her. Maybe there's a quill poking her?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I know after my hedgehog's first experiences with a bath they either loved it or got totally mad at me. She may just need some time to settle.
I use baby toothbrushes with soft bristles to clean my hedgies with. 
Maybe put her back in her cage for the night (after you've checked her over) and then see how she is tomorrow.


----------

